# Need skeletons



## SteveAReno (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone:
I am looking to buy about 10 full size skeletons to build a new prop for this year. Most of the places want $50 or more for each skeleton. Too much for me. Anybody have a really inexpensive source for skeletons that are not crappy quality?


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

I got four of them from Target last year. I paid 19 each. They look pretty good. And I know what you mean as far as quality. Now days, price is way up and quality way down. Like a lot of Spirits items are crap. I know they are a sponsor here but still.

Also, try Homedepot or Lowes. I saw some last year for about the same price and quality as Targets.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Target and Costco (If you have a membership) are both good sources, although you’ll have to wait until the fall for Halloween items like skellies to be available. Costco tends to carry the Seasons brand of Pose ‘n’ Stay skellies, which we’ve found to be well made. Last year I think we paid around $35 per skellie at Costco.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I know this will not help you now but around here Walgreen's has the Seasons brand Pose 'N' stay skellies the week before Halloween buy one at 20% off get one free. So that brings them to $17.50 each which is cheaper than after Halloween, they are half price at $20 each.


----------



## OakLaneCemetery (Aug 21, 2016)

Target and Walgreen's on clearance are about the best you can expect to do on price vs quality. Like Stick said, $17.50ea on clearance. The Home Depot ones are ok, but the skull details are off. Too small teeth and jaw and to narrow overall of a face in general. Same with the Spirit ones, bad proportions - shallow eye sockets, poorly defined upper jaw and teeth and a weird nose. If this doesn't bother you like it does me then go for it. I keep a bunch of the target/walgreens skulls on hand for replacing the heads on other skeletons like the ones from Spirit and Home Depot to make them into something that is a bit better.


----------



## rgerhards (Mar 2, 2019)

*Skeleltons prop*

Out of curiosity, what are you making ?


----------



## JR_Ferreri (Jun 24, 2020)

Some people use papier-mâché, cloth-mâché or fiberglass on top of a good skeleton to create a duplicate. You have to make each area in front and back half sections then join them later. Many skeletons are held together with screws, allowing you to disassemble them for easier duplication.

Some people stretch heated milk jug plastic over skulls to make duplicates. This is inexpensive but you lose s lot of detail this way.

Some do just the skull this way and build the body using wire and dowel rods, and cover that with PM, CM, PM clay, polyester resin auto body filler (Bondo) or other materials.

If you have one nice but expensive skeleton, you can duplicate it cheaply, but it is time consuming.


----------

